# Tappan Lake Catfish Tournament Results



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

We held our 4th tournament of the season Saturday night at Tappan Lake. Here is a link to the weigh-in video.





29 teams competed

No flatheads were caught, so the optional pot rolls over to June 14th at Mosquito Lake. It's currently $275.00.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

DANG! 41lbs Now thats a good stringer!!!


----------



## buckifan43221 (May 27, 2006)

Real nice turnouts you have been having Jeff. Looks like the hard work is paying off. Jeff and myself are going to try and get out on the 14th or 28th. Clendening is a little closer, but I may have another engagement that I have to attend. Can't wait to get out and fish with you guys though. We will be at Charles Mill for sure.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Look forward to seeing you guys again Mike.


----------

